# New Holland 4.75 burning clutches



## Golfpro21 (Jan 9, 2010)

anyone running the new Holland 4.75?
We have 5 of them and recently 2 of them have had serious clutch issues. Dealer is telling me its operator burning clutch plates, anyone else having issues

Thanks in advance


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Couldn't get away fast enough from the 4.75. Sorry.


----------



## Golfpro21 (Jan 9, 2010)

hey Herm

What problems did you have with them?

thanks in advance


----------

